# wanted Guide to Chinese water dragon egg incubation



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

hi all has anyone got a good tryed and tested way of chinese water dragon egg incubation (prep, temp, humidity, time ect) as one of my water dragons is showing signs of obvulation.


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

anyone


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyone:gasp:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Anyone


----------



## Gemmatony10 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would love to hear more about people personal experience too with this too, as there is very little info on the net

free bump and a little article I found :2thumb:ReptileGuides.com: Chinese Water Dragons > Breeding


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Gemmatony10 said:


> I would love to hear more about people personal experience too with this too, as there is very little info on the net
> 
> free bump and a little article I found :2thumb:ReptileGuides.com: Chinese Water Dragons > Breeding


cheers mate


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

hey just out of curiosity once their hatched would you be looking to sell the babas?


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

iDomino said:


> hey just out of curiosity once their hatched would you be looking to sell the babas?


around £30 each will be a while yet as the female hasnt layed yet and incubation will take 65 day. onced hatch i will keep them till ready to go (feeding drinking putting weight on ect)


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

winno said:


> around £30 each will be a while yet as the female hasnt layed yet and incubation will take 65 day. onced hatch i will keep them till ready to go (feeding drinking putting weight on ect)


ah i was looking for around the 6 week mark as i havent built the viv yet and im going away for 2 weeks in may

just to avoid confusion its domino on my misses account


----------

